

Dalton Caldwell’s  Talk On The Challenges Facing Music Startups - jfornear
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/20/imeem-founder-dalton-caldwells-must-see-talk-on-the-challenges-facing-music-startups/

======
frisco
This was definitely one of my favorite talks. I spent a long time looking for
the video. Dalton's clearly on top of his stuff and pretty funny, too.

~~~
dalton
Thank you.

I am probably going to do a "ask me anything" about this stuff once I have a
chance to catch my breath.

